# Nile, wtf?



## Dores (May 27, 2012)

So I'm guessing some of you have heard the new Nile song?

Nile: 'The Fiends Who Come to Steal the Magick of the Deceased' (PREMIERE) - Noisecreep

Personally I had great expectations for this, thinking it would be even more epic than their last two albums. I was wrong.
- The song has no structure
- The vocals sound like someone puking and generally being ill
- The whole just feels pointless, it goes nowhere
- The mix is absolutely abysmal. What the hell?!

What do you think?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2012)

The mix is super fucking weird, especially since the last few have had some super thick and awesome tones going on.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 27, 2012)

Sounds fine to me, but the new vocals are odd. Kinda gives it a grind vibe though. It's interesting and I await more bits from the album.


----------



## fps (May 27, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Sounds fine to me, but the new vocals are odd. Kinda gives it a grind vibe though. It's interesting and I await more bits from the album.



As ever, not listening til the album comes out, but excited by this post!!


----------



## rjnix_0329 (May 27, 2012)

With any technical music, a few listens can be necessary to get into a new song or album, but...I just don't know about this one. Very strange mix, and I'm not a fan of the song structure either.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 27, 2012)

that tone is so thin sounding
also is that chris from six feet under on vocals


----------



## Floppystrings (May 27, 2012)

This was really unexpected. 

I don't know what to think. 

-Guitars lack riffing
-Vocals are weird
-George not going crazy on drums
-Are those guitars in standard tuning??!?!?

What happened to this:



Or this:


----------



## Invader (May 27, 2012)

I can get over the mix, but the vocals are just... weird. I hope the super low growls that Dallas does on the previous albums aren't completely gone.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 27, 2012)

And before anyone says George is going crazy on drums, listen to what he is capable of:



Where are those feet mang?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 27, 2012)

I hear some DEATH influence in some of those opening riffs, I dig it. 

As far as the rest, the mix seems to have a more old-school approach...the egyptian theme is kind of lost now, sounds a LOT like original nile. me likey


----------



## Kwirk (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like Nile to me. The shouting vocals are indeed weird though.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 27, 2012)

That fucking snare 

Vocals suck

Guitars aren't too bad

That snare needs to be sorted out, it just fucks everything else.

Chorus was pretty cool 

Overall it seems like a pretty disjointed song.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2012)

This has already been posted, but I love it. The production is kinda raw, but still good enough to not ruin it. It's certainly better produced than some older material.

The vocals are different, but pretty cool in my opinion. Something a bit different. Riffs are fucking awesome and the snare doesn't bother me, though it has in previous Nile material.


----------



## NaYoN (May 27, 2012)

If anything, the vocals, production and riffing remind me of the first Nile album.


----------



## prashanthan (May 27, 2012)

Not a fan. It's an incredibly disjointed song, feels like they just threw together the first random riffs they could think of. That on top of the terrible mix makes the whole thing feel really jarring. Yeah, and the vocals are shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 27, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Goro923 (May 27, 2012)

I haven't gotten to listen to it more than a couple of times, but I can't say I like it.

That new song that they played live (Supreme Humanism of Megalomania), however, was awesome and embodied everything I've come to expect from them.



^I hope the album is more like this. THAT is Nile in my mind


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 27, 2012)

Who said there's no crazy drumming in this song, and what song were they actually listening to? 

Also, the Egyptian theme is far from lost... This is different and weird, but seriously, we need Nile to mix it up a bit here and there. Or, rather, I appreciate it at least


----------



## oompa (May 27, 2012)

Oh ye newer fans 



NaYoN said:


> If anything, the vocals, production and riffing remind me of the first Nile album.



This guy's got it right. Vocals sound just like they did back on the first albums, and Black Seeds of Vengeance, the album that got me into them, except these are of production ~15 years later. 

Personally I love the old Nile, I prefer them going in that direction rather than taking the 'radicult' route  And I was never into Nile for neither the vocals or the production, I like their weirder riffing and beats, and I look forward to hearing them more clearly than ever on this album


----------



## Equivoke (May 27, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> So I'm guessing some of you have heard the new Nile song?
> 
> Nile: 'The Fiends Who Come to Steal the Magick of the Deceased' (PREMIERE) - Noisecreep
> 
> ...



Stopped taking your comment seriously here.

I really like it. The mix is a bit weird, but more Karl vocals/a the thrashier style of vocals are cool.



Floppystrings said:


> This was really unexpected.
> 
> I don't know what to think.
> 
> ...




I hate to break it too you, and it may be a surprise, but the new song is in fact not either of the songs you posted, it's a new song by the same band.

Also just because the song isn't Kafir doesn't mean George isn't doing hard stuff, or going to to do "krayzzee" stuff on the album. If you are listening to a band purely for blast beats at 290 you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Might-is-Right (May 27, 2012)

For those of you who are so disappointed...I find your lack of faith disturbing. Seriously, I'd be hesitant to give up on the album after one new song that sounds a bit different. This is still very much Nile, the mix is probably whats throwing everyone. The raw vocal parts remind me a bit of Stones of Sorrow which is definetely not a bad thing.

Personally I like the song and am very much looking forward to the album.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 27, 2012)

I don't know what potato you were listening to that song out of, but that was fucking awesome, had the acclaimed Nile style and was something new, not the same old re-hashed stuff everyone keeps wanting to hear from the bands first recordings.

I dig.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 27, 2012)

Thread redeemed. 

Nile fans, wtf?


----------



## BMU (May 27, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I don't know what potato you were listening to that song out of, but that was fucking awesome, had the acclaimed Nile style and was something new, not the same old re-hashed stuff everyone keeps wanting to hear from the bands first recordings.
> 
> I dig.


What that guy said.

I'm so confused by this thread. The song I'm hearing sounds amazing and yes, has a lot of Black Seeds in which is A VERY GOOD THING in my book.


----------



## JamesM (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like an unfinished mix to me. I don't think it's done. Well, I'm hoping it isn't done.

EDIT:
Let me clarify. I love old-school mixing techniques to death. However, when it comes to most metal I think it requires a very technical and processed approach to sound good.


----------



## revclay (May 27, 2012)

I am not a huge fan of the vocals, but I enjoyed the song quite a bit. I'm not sure if I like the transition at ~3:00 or so but I bet I would get over it after a few listens. And sure, the production is a bit raw, but I kind of like it. It's nice to hear Nile doing something different. I stopped following them closely because I feel like a lot of their stuff was starting to sound the same. This sounds fresh so that in and of itself is commendable to me.


----------



## Demiurge (May 27, 2012)

Not the greatest Nile song ever, but I can't understand the overwhelming disappointment. I say that with good faith that the online stream is not a reflection of the sound quality of the official release... and I'm a sucker for when Nile works a slow, lurching section into their faster songs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 27, 2012)

I dig it. The shouted vocals is from an old vocalist that used to play in Nile. I read somewhere that he would be heard throughout this album(not saying all of it, but he would be a lot more present)


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 27, 2012)

I don't mind the vocals. Mix could've been a bit thicker and drums could've been a bit lower but it's perfectly listenable.

What I'm worried about is the promo shot... Nile gone pretty boy?


----------



## Underworld (May 27, 2012)

The guitars sound thin, I don't like the vocals and the mix in general. I've never been a true Nile fan, and this album won't help. Too bad for me I guess!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 27, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> Also just because the song isn't Kafir doesn't mean George isn't doing hard stuff, or going to to do "krayzzee" stuff on the album. If you are listening to a band purely for blast beats at 290 you are doing it wrong.



I never said what he is playing isn't hard, all I am asking for is an extended double bass roll at 270. Is is something that George can do, and few people can do it so I was expecting to hear it.

It would have make the slower parts sound more interesting. 

I am speaking as a big Nile/George fan, it just seems the song is a bit stripped down.


----------



## drmosh (May 27, 2012)

I think it's fucking awesome.
And seriously, if that drumming isn't crazy I don't know what is.


----------



## drmosh (May 27, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I never said what he is playing isn't hard, all I am asking for is an extended double bass roll at 270.



why? if it doesn't fit the song. I don't get your argument at all


----------



## brutalslam (May 27, 2012)

I love it! and the low growls sound great


----------



## Prydogga (May 27, 2012)

'The song has no structure'

 I thought the riffs evolved well over time, it may be very linear, but I thought it was well executed. 

The vocals (especially at 3:20) and the drum mix are a little odd to me, but overall I really dug this song.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like a demo version but the guitar riffs are pretty cool and IMO the mix is clearer than there recent albums even if it is weak/thin.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 27, 2012)

Personally I HATE Neil Kernon's mixing on Nile's stuff..I hate Neil Kernon's stuff in general..I hate the way he fucked up Cannibal Corpse's The Wretched Spawn. I'd take this over the way he fucked up their last cds.

As for Nile's "new" sound here, what's wrong with it? A band is doing something different? *gasp* Heaven forbid it doesn't sound like the stuff they've been doing. I think everyone's overreacting and it annoys me when people get their tits in the wringer over a band trying to add something to their collection of work instead of a long lineage of basic.

I like the new song. I haven't really payed metal much attention as of late but I find myself listening to this song multiple times. I'll be picking this up


----------



## metalstrike (May 27, 2012)

I like it. To me it sounds better than most of the songs on their last few albums.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> If anything, the vocals, production and riffing remind me of the first Nile album.


Not gonna listen till I buy it, but I really like the first Nile album.


----------



## Grack (May 27, 2012)

Not particularly a bad song, sounds like your standard Nile. Ugh, but those clean/shouted vocals are fucking awful, absolutely dreadful. Some guitar parts sound improvised, and not in a good way either.

And, you know, guitars too thin/weak, lack of overall bass, blah blah blah...

Love the album art, though.


----------



## exo (May 27, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> So I'm guessing some of you have heard the new Nile song?
> 
> Nile: 'The Fiends Who Come to Steal the Magick of the Deceased' (PREMIERE) - Noisecreep
> 
> ...




Uhh.....this sounds EXACTLY LIKE NILE. I don't get the bitching about anything other than the mix............


----------



## Lirtle (May 27, 2012)

The only thing I hate is that fucking snare. Everything else sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 27, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> I don't mind the vocals. Mix could've been a bit thicker and drums could've been a bit lower but it's perfectly listenable.
> 
> What I'm worried about is the promo shot... Nile gone pretty boy?



....where are the pretty boys?


----------



## Thep (May 27, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ....where are the pretty boys?



The fat one on the right,


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 27, 2012)

I AM BIG FAN
MAKE LOTZ OF MUZIK. LOTZ. 
BUT IF YU CHANGE ANYTING
I WILL FIND YOU


Seriously though. It sounds like a livestream of a rough mix of a Nile song. Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 27, 2012)

Song is good for me, but the mix is very different, and way less brutal and raw than their previous work.


----------



## shellbound (May 27, 2012)

i don't mind the clean vocals, actually, but the shouted ones are fucking awful. guitars are kind of thin. and that snare blows. 

bummer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2012)

I was trying to figure out what the guitars sounds like...and I realized they sound like a pod xt


----------



## Icecold (May 27, 2012)

If been a big Nile kick recently and I really enjoyed this song. This band needed a change at some point down the line, on the last 2 albums it would get to a point to where I could barely tell the difference between most of the tracks.


----------



## Quantumface (May 28, 2012)

if anything the production is my favorite part. Solid clarity on everything IMO. as far as the riffing, typical Nile riffing with terrible ear for harmony. Idk if theyve always thought that shit sounds "egyption" or what, but god damn. and what were they thinking with the vocals this time around.


----------



## -42- (May 28, 2012)

Guitar tones are iffy, but that may just be my shitty headphones.

Vocals are super awesome though. Reminds me of Disma.


----------



## Nirob (May 28, 2012)

i heard it for the first time and i thought wtf happened to their massive guitar tone???! I did'nt like the guitar tone at all... sounds really thin, scooped for my taste.


----------



## imlikemike (May 28, 2012)

I'll agree I'm not fond of the guitar tone this time around, but I'll hold my judgement until I've listened to the whole album when it's released.


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

that sounded exactly like.......





every nile song, ever.


----------



## IronGoliath (May 28, 2012)

Way to jump the gun lads. Nile is the most consistent and best death metal band PERIOD.

Wait for the album to come out. Keep Calm and Kafir!


----------



## in-pursuit (May 28, 2012)

this thread is worse than the snarf snarf one.


----------



## Ninjahat (May 28, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> Stopped taking your comment seriously here.
> 
> I really like it. The mix is a bit weird, but more Karl vocals/a the thrashier style of vocals are cool.
> 
> ...




 PFFFFFFFT! The ONLY thing I care about is blast beats. If a band doesn't have any blastbeats, why bother listening?


----------



## RuffeDK (May 28, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like it.


Me too. What's wrong with these people  No offense.

Nile has done better, but I don't think this is bad at all.


----------



## gunch (May 28, 2012)

Having listened to so much Mithras, I quite liked the shouted vocals.

I don't get the comparison between this and Black Seeds of Vengence though. Even Black Seeds of Vangence had massive balls guitar wise.

Sick album art though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 28, 2012)

Can't say too much until I hear more, but I'm all for different sonics and slightly different style. Some of us have been following Nile for 15yrs now, so stylistic drift to some degree is welcome IMHO.


----------



## Lon (May 28, 2012)

sounds terrible, of course everything is subjective but it violates pretty much every production aesthetic i've grown to admire


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 28, 2012)

Gets a  from me, that's coming from someone who bought 'In Their Darkened Shrines' when it came out and went , not listened since. I particularly liked:


Floppystrings said:


> -Are those guitars in standard tuning??!?!?


It's always a deal-breaker for me


----------



## lucasreis (May 28, 2012)

I like the song, seriously! 

What's interesting is that they seem to have tuned up. This song is definitely tuned to D. But it sounds like classic Nile to me, and I like the fact that the structure is all over thte place 

edit: as I heard the song again, I noticed it is tuned to their old A tuning, but the lower notes are barely used.


----------



## drmosh (May 28, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> I like the song, seriously!
> 
> What's interesting is that they seem to have tuned up. This song is definitely tuned to D. But it sounds like classic Nile to me, and I like the fact that the structure is all over thte place



I'm sorry but are you guys tone deaf? Definitely tuned to D what?


----------



## lucasreis (May 28, 2012)

drmosh said:


> I'm sorry but are you guys tone deaf? Definitely tuned to D what?



Sounds like D to me. I even played along with it. 

Or my notebook sound really really sucks. I'll use my headphones next time. 

update: Just heard the whole song again, it is tuned lower than D, but they only used the lower notes in some parts. The key of the song is in D, and most of the song would be easily playabe in a D tuned six, but near the end I heard they reaching a low C and some other notes, and now that I paid attention, the end note is a low A. 

I ain't tone deaf sir, in fact, I can even identify the pitch of water dropping in the ground if I pay attention to it.


----------



## drmosh (May 28, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Sounds like D to me. I even played along with it.
> 
> Or my notebook sound really really sucks. I'll use my headphones next time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the song is in D minor as far as I can tell. I guess it's played in their normal drop A tuning. 

And the tone deaf comment wasn't serious, I am rarely serious


----------



## lucasreis (May 28, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Yeah, the song is in D minor as far as I can tell. I guess it's played in their normal drop A tuning.
> 
> And the tone deaf comment wasn't serious, I am rarely serious



Oh, it's ok, I'm not offended. The first time I heard it, I couldn't hear the other notes properly because of the shitty notebook song, I figured they changed the tuning! lol 

But yeah, it's in A, the last note he hits is the low A


----------



## samu (May 28, 2012)

I'll admit Karl's vocals suck major schlong and the guitar sounds a bit thin, but come on guys, it's not _that_ bad!


----------



## canuck brian (May 28, 2012)

Can someone recommend a couple of absolutely standout Nile tracks? I've seen SO many people loving this band and everything I've heard to date just sounds like boring riff salad to me. I have to be missing something... 

This track didn't really do anything for me - the drumming was ok and for the most part I like the guitars, but the mix is pretty brutal and the vocals at time are....not good.


----------



## lucasreis (May 28, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Can someone recommend a couple of absolutely standout Nile tracks? I've seen SO many people loving this band and everything I've heard to date just sounds like boring riff salad to me. I have to be missing something...
> 
> This track didn't really do anything for me - the drumming was ok and for the most part I like the guitars, but the mix is pretty brutal and the vocals at time are....not good.



"boring riff salad"  LMAO

Never head this term before, but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 28, 2012)

to each their own mates

i like the tone, but i was expecting the usual thickness, will wait for the album for final judgment. the drums didn't bug me really

the shouting they have done in the past, just not as prominent ina song.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

I dig everything besides the middle-of-the-road vocals, it just sounds ...lacking? I don't know how else to explain it, it's like their not sung to their full potential whereas the growls/death metal vocals are fine and the sung ones are a nice contrast.


----------



## in-pursuit (May 28, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Can someone recommend a couple of absolutely standout Nile tracks? I've seen SO many people loving this band and everything I've heard to date just sounds like boring riff salad to me. I have to be missing something...
> 
> This track didn't really do anything for me - the drumming was ok and for the most part I like the guitars, but the mix is pretty brutal and the vocals at time are....not good.



My personal favorite would the title track from Annihilation of the Wicked, if that doesn't rub you the right way there's not much hope for you


----------



## JamesM (May 28, 2012)

This is growing on me.


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> My personal favorite would the title track from Annihilation of the Wicked, if that doesn't rub you the right way there's not much hope for you



Agreed. That whole album is one gigantic factory of awesome riffs (it's my favorite Nile album, consequently), but the title track is the capstone of it all. Also, "Lashed to the Slave Stick."


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2012)

It's a shame how many of you rely on one style of production to suit your tastes. You guys should try listening to metal albums before 2003.


----------



## gunch (May 28, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> It's a shame how many of you rely on one style of production to suit your tastes. You guys should try listening to metal albums before 2003.



My favorite album is Pierced from Within though.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 29, 2012)

My comment wasn't directed at you, seeing as how you enjoy Mithras. They're certainly not the kind of band with a polished and punchy production.


----------



## Odinvader (May 29, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> What do you think?



Unequivocally unimpressive, like a majority of what Nile has written. 

If I want fast, technical, heavy death metal, I'll listen to:

- Gorguts: The Erosion of Sanity
- Suffocaiton: Effigy of the Forgotten
- Deicide: Legion

The only reason why anyone tolerates Nile is because the guitar players can actually play, and they don't look like R U TALKIN TO ME?! white trash or scene kids ripping off riffs from In Flames and At the Gates. However, that only gets you so far. Nile is overrated, and their new material isn't their best.


----------



## gunch (May 29, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> My comment wasn't directed at you, seeing as how you enjoy Mithras. They're certainly not the kind of band with a polished and punchy production.



Fair enough


----------



## morestrings111 (May 29, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good. I'm not much of a Nile fan...frankly, I haven't really paid attention to them for years. But I enjoyed that track.


----------



## NaYoN (May 29, 2012)

On further listens, this sounds like a perfect mix of all their previous work. I hear Catacombs, Black seeds, Darkened Shrines, Annihilation, Ihyphallic and Gods all in this one track. The riffing is a great mix of all styles, the vocals are all things that they've done before, even the cleans.

The production feels like an attempt to recreate the tone of their first two albums with modern equipment.

For a person to hate this, they have to not be a fan of all of Nile's work, because it feels like a "Nile in a nutshell" track to me.


----------



## fps (May 29, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> It's a shame how many of you rely on one style of production to suit your tastes. You guys should try listening to metal albums before 2003.



I love how there were so many more chances taken back in the day with album production, perhaps partly from necessity and lack of the kind of information available now. But the production is such a big part of some my favourite DM albums, Gateways, Pierced, None So Vile, it's a stand-out feature that really distinguished bands. Not so much these days.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like something from "Amongst the catacombs" of Nephren Ka, the band Nile were when I first started listening them, when it was pretty much just the Karl Sanders project. 

For those that say the drumming was not crazy, or the Egyptian theme was gone, were we listening to the same track? The production is not as "crisp" as it has been on their latest albums, but has anyone considered that perhaps that is what they are going for? If the writing style has rolled the clock back some some 14 years, it shouldn't come as a huge surprise they went for something a bit different in terms of production.

As said, I think some members need to go back and remind themselves that a "good mix" is not something that was invented in 2003.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

This is not NEARLY as bad as I was expecting it to be when I read all the comments. I'm just now listening to the track. I like it. 

The mix doesn't sound nearly as muffled as some of the other ones I've heard from them. I agree that the vocals are less than desireable, but still not *terrible*. I still think they kinda fit, they just don't sound that great.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 29, 2012)

I knew Bozz would be in here holding it down as a huge Nile fan. LOL. I'm torn about this song. I've never really been crazy about their guitar tone and production. I love the "laid back" drums. I'm down with them doing pretty much anything different.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 29, 2012)

I dug the clean egyptian break, song needs more of that in the vein of Lykathea Aflame. oh yeah, and the vocals kick fucking ass, and the fact that dallas wasn't on vox on this track means you know they've got some of those beast growls coming up in other tracks.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 29, 2012)

I can't believe some peeps said the drumming isn't nuts on this song... what the hell were you listening for?


----------



## NaYoN (May 29, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I can't believe some peeps said the drumming isn't nuts on this song... what the hell were you listening for?



Seems like some people consider 290bpm blast beats and nothing else to be interesting.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> - The song has no structure
> - The vocals sound like someone puking and generally being ill
> - The whole just feels pointless, it goes nowhere
> - The mix is absolutely abysmal. What the hell?!



Um, your first time listening to Nile?


----------



## NaYoN (May 29, 2012)

Randy said:


> Um, your first time listening to Nile?



Even though I love Nile, this made me laugh


----------



## theleem (May 29, 2012)

The vocals were a bit of a surprise to me, and the mix wasn't the greatest I've ever heard, but I'm still digging this song. Nile is one of my all time favorites, and I'm sure this album will kick an obscene amount of ass.


----------



## exo (May 29, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Even though I love Nile, this made me laugh


this. Of course, a lot of that is what I love about Nile, too


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 29, 2012)

I enjoyed this.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 30, 2012)

Changing my mind. I actually love the vocals for some reason. I love that Nile and Cattle Decapitation throw stuff like that in. 100% buying this. I expect every Nile album to be mixed poorly. We're never gonna get solid, modern, production quality from these guys.


----------



## hairychris (May 30, 2012)

The mix is quite a bit drier then the previous few albums, so it'll be interesting to see how that works on the new release.

As to the track. It's a bit different to their last few albums, again, and bring on the new release. It seems to be a bit more direct. If the rest is like that it could be interesting.

I like Nile quite a lot, btw.


----------



## drmosh (May 30, 2012)

hairychris said:


> I like Nile quite a lot, btw.



and I like your hairy face


----------



## welsh_7stinger (May 30, 2012)

I find it soudns really good, the mix sounds nothing different from what ive heard before in recent death metal. The vocals sound and suit the music, the song structure feels normal to me, it feels like one long section (not a bad thing) not just verse-chorus-verse-choru-bridge etc. Like other posters have said it's one song off the album. save your bitching when you have listend to the whole album.


----------



## Goro923 (May 30, 2012)

This one's definitely a grower, listening for the 10th time and loving it.

And yeah who the hell said there was no egyptian theme?


----------



## rainbowbrite (May 30, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> It's a shame how many of you rely on one style of production to suit your tastes. You guys should try listening to metal albums before 2003.



Why? You can only listen to angry bumble bees in soda cans for so long. There is a point when it becomes laborious to listen to something, because the production is horrid.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (May 30, 2012)

What's up with the mix, it sounds really well thin and unpolished to me.

The snare is possibly the worst snare sound I've heard since Saint Anger

And what's with the Vocals? don't think they fit here, I admit, I like that they're trying to do something different though, it is a nice change though.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 30, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> Why? You can only listen to angry bumble bees in soda cans for so long. There is a point when it becomes laborious to listen to something, because the production is horrid.



Right. And the fact that you see anything that isn't polished as "bees in soda cans" just shows how unfortunate it is to reduce yourself to the highest quality production. In relation to polished recordings, everything else is going to sound shitty to your ears, especially if you're used to only listening to records with "perfect" production (see: this thread). 

And I strongly oppose the second half of your post. Repeated listening can only benefit you. Part of what's beautiful about imperfect production is that your mind is constantly at work filling in the gaps in the audio, kind of like reading a book! And if you're a musician--which I'm going to assume, seeing as how this is a guitarist's forum--then your relative pitch can only get better if your mind is constantly working to distinguishes pitches.

No perfect production can beat the replay value of albums that require involved listening.


----------



## Blackheim (May 30, 2012)

IMHO opinion, the song sounds that was not eq'ed properly and I wish this is not the final product. It sounds like Nile's early recordings... I think that the problem with most people here and Nile fans is that they set the bar so high with the 3 latest records than one can only expect perfection (Those Whom the Gods Detest is by far one of the greatest Tech-Death albums I heard IMHO).

The song is NOT that bad, but it is certainly not as good as one of their previous efforts. 

However, please remember, this is a sneak peek, so do not judge them until the album is out.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 30, 2012)

Read all the comments expecting to be disappointed.

Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Nile (May 30, 2012)

Should have stuck with Erik Rutan. Man knows what he's doing.


----------



## The Only Factor (May 30, 2012)

I don't know how people can say it sounds like the first few Nile albums... The first few albums IMHO sounded okay, but it's like everything was cluster-fucked together. you couldn't make out the guitars at all unless you had it cranked. The last few albums were really good - Ithyphallic and Those Whom The Gods Detest - everything was audible and evenly mixed. 

The new track is interesting and definitely different for them. But it'll be more interesting to hear the rest of the album. And I'm sure that it'll still be better than Morbid Angel's last/newest album...


----------



## Eptaceros (May 30, 2012)

Lots of opinions in this thread, let's clear some things up with band info.

From another forum:



> For everybody who is wondering about the vocals. Here is a statement of Karl Sanders (copied from the official Nile Forum):
> 
> "Right on. For anyone interested in the Vocal Breakdowns in this [new] song;
> 
> ...




From Neil Kernon on another forum:



> This song is a bit of an anomaly in that it is the only one which relies on rhythm guitars to incorporate all the melodies within the song. There are no solos, or additional harmony guitars which are a common Nile addition, so the guitar sound was made as clear as possible rather than using the usual dirtier Nile sound.
> 
> This is something that has bothered the guys for years, Karl in particular, where he feels that with all the usual distortion in the guitar sound a lot of the note clarity is obscured by the fur that all the gain provides. So, this time round, and in this song in particular, the cleaner approach was the way we chose to go.
> 
> There are plenty of different types of songs and riffs on the new record, but this particular song required a lot more note clarity than Nile has ever had before, so that's the reason behind the decision to go in this direction.





> this song is pretty much the dark horse on the record on several levels. It is the only one that doesn't feature Dallas on vocals, plus there are no solos or additional guitars, so it's not really typical.
> 
> It also has lots of tricky time signatures in it, and lots of crazy drumming, which can make it sound a bit fragmented at first, but I honestly think this song is very concise and well put together.
> 
> This album has a lot going on and is very aggressive as well. I hope you guys dig it as much as we do. It was a lot of work.





> Regarding the sound on AOTW, after over a year of living with it, the guys decided that that there was too much low end on the album overall, so on Ithy they asked me to take lots of low end out, from the guitar sound, to less bass, and also less lows on the kick. It wasn't really my choice, but we had to give it a try.
> 
> After Ithy came out, it was clear that there had been something of an over-reaction to the thickness and somewhat cloudy mix of AOTW, so on Those Whom they just left things up to me again.
> 
> ...





> You guys can expect the full gamut of Nile atmospheres, mood and intensity from this album.


----------



## rainbowbrite (May 31, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Right. And the fact that you see anything that isn't polished as "bees in soda cans" just shows how unfortunate it is to reduce yourself to the highest quality production. In relation to polished recordings, everything else is going to sound shitty to your ears, especially if you're used to only listening to records with "perfect" production (see: this thread).
> 
> And I strongly oppose the second half of your post. Repeated listening can only benefit you. Part of what's beautiful about imperfect production is that your mind is constantly at work filling in the gaps in the audio, kind of like reading a book! And if you're a musician--which I'm going to assume, seeing as how this is a guitarist's forum--then your relative pitch can only get better if your mind is constantly working to distinguishes pitches.
> 
> No perfect production can beat the replay value of albums that require involved listening.



I never mentioned perfect production. I mentioned production causing laborious listening. It is the equivalent of reading a short story with horrible, inaccessible syntax and grammar. There is nothing beautiful about guessing what someone is trying to communicate to you when they haven't put in the effort to make it understandable eg horrid production. Every time I listened to St. Anger (which was probably 3 times the week it was released, I really wanted it to be good) whenever I heard the snare it was like someone yelling "cocksucker" in my ear. The same thing when I try and listen to any death metal pre-2000--angry bumble bees all day long.


----------



## Necris (May 31, 2012)

I think you just like to complain.


----------



## havocvulture10 (May 31, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Can someone recommend a couple of absolutely standout Nile tracks? I've seen SO many people loving this band and everything I've heard to date just sounds like boring riff salad to me. I have to be missing something...
> 
> This track didn't really do anything for me - the drumming was ok and for the most part I like the guitars, but the mix is pretty brutal and the vocals at time are....not good.



"Permitting the Noble Dead to Descend into the Underworld" 

By far my favorite Nile track. Give it a few thorough listens good sir, it's off of Those Whom the Gods Detest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2012)

Necris said:


> I think you just like to complain.



Isn't that what everyone does on music discussion forums?


----------



## Eptaceros (May 31, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> I never mentioned perfect production. I mentioned production causing laborious listening. It is the equivalent of reading a short story with horrible, inaccessible syntax and grammar. There is nothing beautiful about guessing what someone is trying to communicate to you when they haven't put in the effort to make it understandable eg horrid production. Every time I listened to St. Anger (which was probably 3 times the week it was released, I really wanted it to be good) whenever I heard the snare it was like someone yelling "cocksucker" in my ear. The same thing when I try and listen to any death metal pre-2000--angry bumble bees all day long.



Laborious listening is exactly what I'm praising here, if you can't see the benefit in it, then why are you listening to metal in the first place? Sure, critically listening to an album dozens of time takes patience, but it's worth the initial struggle. Not only does it train your ears to pick up sequences and intervals, but you fall in love with an album after you "click" with the sound and begin to unveil the mysteries. An album that requires dozens of listens may not be flashy or grab you initially, but it gradually becomes addictive. Unclear production is not "a short story with grammar mistakes" it's a dense novel that conceals it's meaning between the lines.


----------



## AborteD (May 31, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> Why? You can only listen to angry bumble bees in soda cans for so long. There is a point when it becomes laborious to listen to something, because the production is horrid.



Dude, you made me laugh for the whole day that is coming.


----------



## yellowv (May 31, 2012)

Call me crazy but I dug the shit out of that track.


----------



## Ulvhedin (May 31, 2012)

Love it, nuff said


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

I get buttmad when DM is produced to be anything BUT angry bees in a swamp.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 31, 2012)

I quite like the new Nile stuff we've seen, not love, but quite like.

I'm still excited as hell for this album, the last one blew my mind.


----------



## ridner (May 31, 2012)

I like the song. It is a bit "odd" but Nile really isn't a "standard" Death Metal band in my opinion. I know the album will kill.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 31, 2012)

I listened to it a couple of times now and I came to the conclusion that I really like this song!
I must admit that the production could be better(maybe it isn't the final version).
But I really dig the step they've made, I'm really excited to hear it and share the stage with them in August.


----------



## rainbowbrite (May 31, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Laborious listening is exactly what I'm praising here, if you can't see the benefit in it, then why are you listening to metal in the first place? Sure, critically listening to an album dozens of time takes patience, but it's worth the initial struggle. Not only does it train your ears to pick up sequences and intervals, but you fall in love with an album after you "click" with the sound and begin to unveil the mysteries. An album that requires dozens of listens may not be flashy or grab you initially, but it gradually becomes addictive. Unclear production is not "a short story with grammar mistakes" it's a dense novel that conceals it's meaning between the lines.


You are now questioning why I listen to metal because I think large portions of genres suffer from subpar production making it not worth my attention? If Rick Rubin can figure it out in 1986, what is the excuse for these bands? But that's what makes them special! They have the thuper secrets! The esotericism extreme metal fans attach to the music is as silly as listening to your typical fixie riding hipster talking about, well, anything. 

PS: I do enjoy receiving all the negative reputation and comments regarding my ignorance. If someone disagrees with you, it must mean they are stupid.


----------



## eaeolian (May 31, 2012)

While I think you're right to a certain degree, you don't have to be an ass about it, and whining about rep gets you at least a day off every time. K?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 31, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> I never mentioned perfect production. I mentioned production causing laborious listening. It is the equivalent of reading a short story with horrible, inaccessible syntax and grammar. There is nothing beautiful about guessing what someone is trying to communicate to you when they haven't put in the effort to make it understandable eg horrid production. Every time I listened to St. Anger (which was probably 3 times the week it was released, I really wanted it to be good) whenever I heard the snare it was like someone yelling "cocksucker" in my ear. The same thing when I try and listen to any death metal pre-2000--angry bumble bees all day long.



Your analogy fails; imperfect and/or trying production doesn't equate to issues with the musicians ability to perform on their instrument, the latter of which is IMO far more in line with your grammar and syntax analogy. Even then, those have been manipulated to fit the art since day 1.

Production, like many other avenues, has been used as a tool of expression and/or manipulation to compliment and/or advance the art for quite some time now; some of it done deliberately and some due to other factors (mostly economic).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 31, 2012)

Sounds so thin compared to older stuff. Older stuff totally kicks ass.


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Your analogy fails; imperfect and/or trying production doesn't equate to issues with the musicians ability to perform on their instrument, the latter of which is IMO far more in line with your grammar and syntax analogy. Even then, those have been manipulated to fit the art since day 1.
> 
> Production, like many other avenues, has been used as a tool of expression and/or manipulation to compliment and/or advance the art for quite some time now; some of it done deliberately and some due to other factors (mostly economic).



Thank you.

Also, the production on Ulver's "Nattens Madrigal", to mention an extreme example, is perfectly fitting for that very album and the material on it, as "bad" as it may be.


----------



## Fracionado (Jun 1, 2012)

Well... I liked the song! Don't know what people are talking about with this song having no structure. I really liked how it progressed. And the mixing and snare tone don't bother me.. At all. Sure it could be a lot better, but I've listened to far worse mixes, in DM and other genres.

Definitely interested in hearing more of this album!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ....where are the pretty boys?


I'm sorry, arms crossed, nonchalant pose, head tilted backwards and eyebrows slightly raised must be the new br00tz look


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## IronGoliath (Jun 3, 2012)

Stop arguing about one song already it's like a kid that's punching itself in the face because of a mosquito bite.


----------



## TMM (Jun 3, 2012)

This song doesn't seem out of line to me from the direction I saw Nile heading in. In Their Darkened Shrines, the style, the tones, etc, will always hold a special place in my heart, but that doesn't mean I don't think this sounds great. Nile have always done their own thing, and from around BSoV / ItDS or so onward absolutely pwn'd at it, and this is no different to my ears.



Nile said:


> Should have stuck with Erik Rutan. Man knows what he's doing.



FWIW, IMO, basically all H.E. albums disagree with that statement. LOVE them live, but the production of all their albums except _I, Monarch _and _Phoenix _was pretty much wet towel over speakers in a mudhole to me.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 9, 2012)

I liked it a lot. In the first few seconds, the strange mix underwhelmed me, but that probably won't be a real problem in the end. The structure was cool, very busy but still cohesive enough for me. I absolutely loved the "I am Re" chorus at the end.

I'm sure Dallas' growls are not gone, but the weird new vocals gave me a mental image of some prophet of an ancient world screaming and ranting to a crowd about his visions and delusions. It's like a new, different vocal style. Something like that would actually fit Nile in my opinion!


----------



## Nile (Jun 9, 2012)

TMM said:


> FWIW, IMO, basically all H.E. albums disagree with that statement. LOVE them live, but the production of all their albums except _I, Monarch _and _Phoenix _was pretty much wet towel over speakers in a mudhole to me.



What has the older HE albums got to do with it?  I'm talking about sticking with him because of Those Whom The Gods Detest, that album was really well produced.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2012)

The older H.E. albums have rather unflattering production values, with Rutan I believing have produced them from the beginning. I, Monarch's isn't bad and their newer stuff is improving on it, but the first 2 are pretty bad. Which is why saying they should've stuck with Rutan as their producer sans TWtGD could go either way. I think Ithyphallic and AotW also had solid production both of which were done by Kernon.


----------



## Defsan (Jun 9, 2012)

It does sound pretty thin, but everything else is classic Nile and it's pretty good. The shouted vocals have been creeping in over the last few albums actually, and they sound good, matching the busy and frantic pace of the song.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

MFB said:


> The older H.E. albums have rather unflattering production values, with Rutan I believing have produced them from the beginning. I, Monarch's isn't bad and their newer stuff is improving on it, but the first 2 are pretty bad. Which is why saying they should've stuck with Rutan as their producer sans TWtGD could go either way. I think Ithyphallic and AotW also had solid production both of which were done by Kernon.



I think the first few were badly produced in all the right ways, this just sounds thin and weak.


----------



## Mazzy (Jun 10, 2012)

The guitar tone is TERRIBLE. I simply could not listen to an entire album of that, it's actually physically painful... so harsh and shrill. The song itself was good though.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 10, 2012)

Isn't this album mixed by some pop producer? I think I read so on Wikipedia but forgot the name later. Sounds disasterous as an idea.


----------



## Mazzy (Jun 10, 2012)

ShreddingDragon said:


> Isn't this album mixed by some pop producer? I think I read so on Wikipedia but forgot the name later. Sounds disasterous as an idea.


Neil Kernon... has done "pop" but is a well-known name in metal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nile said:


> What has the older HE albums got to do with it?  I'm talking about sticking with him because of Those Whom The Gods Detest, that album was really well produced.



TWTGD was done by Neil Kernon as well... so your point is kind of lost


----------



## RearyGay (Jun 10, 2012)

ShreddingDragon said:


> Isn't this album mixed by some pop producer? I think I read so on Wikipedia but forgot the name later. Sounds disasterous as an idea.



Neil Kernon makes magic.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 10, 2012)

The samples from the album sound really good, some very cool riffs and badass drumming


----------



## Nile (Jun 11, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> TWTGD was done by Neil Kernon as well... so your point is kind of lost



Fuck he only did the drums, never mind then.



So why did he go so wrong now?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 11, 2012)

oompa said:


> Oh ye newer fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Seeds of Vengeance is the only Nile album I own. So when I heard this new song I was like, "sounds like Nile."


----------



## brutus627 (Jun 12, 2012)

Been a huge fan since the catacombs album, seen them a bajillion times, played a show with them...this is some good Nile to me and I'm quite sure it's not gonna be the same track in 10 or so slots on the album so have some faith! The vox aren't what we're all used to but they have like a deathly dark sound to them to my ears...very evil Dallas will def bring out some guts at some point when it counts and it will be punishing


----------



## cyril v (Jun 12, 2012)

The way the vocals are mixed seems a little weird when he is doing that yelling thing (probably needs to be compressed a bit more and maybe lowered in volume), and the mix doesn't sound nearly as nice as their previous release, but this song is awesome I dunno wtf OP is on.

As for guitar tone, I honestly don't care for the tones a lot of people here seem to go for or say is awesome, so different strokes and all.


----------



## Auslander (Jun 18, 2012)

Crossposted from another forum:

"This particular song is probably the "cleanest" one from an instrumental point of view. The complexity of all the guitar parts, and in particular stacking them four deep - at 260bpm - meant that too much dirt or distortion in the sound just blurred a lot of the note clarity, which unfortunately has happened in the past. That was not acceptable.

When you spend hours everyday for months practising the parts with a clean guitar sound, you want to hear the notes you've been playing, not muddy them up with lots of fuzz.

In the albums that I've done, this song was BY FAR the one that took the longest to track guitars. Possibly twice as long if not more. 

The detail in the parts meant a lot of painstaking work - I think over two days solid for the guitars. With a muddier / gainier sound it would have been faster, and business as usual, but we really couldn't hear the notes the way we wanted to, hence opting for a clearer sonic approach this time. That might not appeal so much to people who want a dirty, grimy Nile, but to be fair the band don't want to play stuff and not be able to hear it clearly.

The same applies to the usual drum triggering comments - George absolutely loves the drum sound, so as far as I'm concerned, making him happy is all that really matters. It's their album after all. He wants to hear every detail that he plays, so we opt for a lot more clarity and somewhat less fatness (lots of woof blurs the details when you play at these ridiculous speeds, up to 282 bpm on this record, so you have to clean it up)

This time we went in a bit of a different direction and cleaned up the gain / guitar sound more so that all the notes are much more clearly there.

Bass has never really figured prominently on most Nile records, but it's certainly in there, although on the stream with the high end emphasised due to downsampling etc. you're not likely to hear the lows as well as you will on the record."


----------



## drmosh (Jun 20, 2012)

Another new song.
This one is even better, it's kicking my cunt

Nile - "At The Gate Of Sethu" Digi + Shirt (PRE-ORDER)(CD + T-Shirt) - $22.00 - $24.00

click on any one pre-order to get to the stream


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just heard the whole thing, and "Fiends" is probably the tamest track on it. 

It's really good though. I did notice that the solos seemed a bit more thought out, and the tone definitly works to the leads' advantage.

So far my top picks are "When My Wrath Is Done" and "Supreme Humanism of Megalomania".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2012)

Seems like technically this album is going to be a step up, even for Nile.


----------



## IronGoliath (Jun 20, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Just heard the whole thing, and "Fiends" is probably the tamest track on it.
> 
> It's really good though. I did notice that the solos seemed a bit more thought out, and the tone definitly works to the leads' advantage.
> 
> So far my top picks are "When My Wrath Is Done" and "Supreme Humanism of Megalomania".




How


----------



## Auslander (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad you guys are enjoying it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 21, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Another new song.
> This one is even better, it's kicking my cunt
> 
> Nile - "At The Gate Of Sethu" Digi + Shirt (PRE-ORDER)(CD + T-Shirt) - $22.00 - $24.00
> ...



Holy shit... thanks for reminding me why I love death metal


----------



## drmosh (Jun 21, 2012)

Auslander said:


> Glad you guys are enjoying it.



NK?


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 21, 2012)

IronGoliath said:


> How



Let's just say I know a guy 

But yeah, once you get past the initial "shock" of the tone it's an all around jaw-dropping facemelter of an album.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 21, 2012)

I really enjoy the new album!

But i still miss the "old" nile. Back when their drummer we'rent a monster.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_PYD3Yz8Ss


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 21, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Another new song.
> This one is even better, it's kicking my cunt
> 
> Nile - "At The Gate Of Sethu" Digi + Shirt (PRE-ORDER)(CD + T-Shirt) - $22.00 - $24.00
> ...



Holy crap that was good. So many great ideas and new implementations... indeed even better than Fiends. Definetly stoked for the new album now.


----------



## ridner (Jun 21, 2012)

the songs on the new album are killer - the 192 kbps version I heard sounds a bit thin but the songs are killer - cannot wait to hear the real deal - especially on vinyl!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 22, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk_vruW7Lq0&feature=player_embedded#!

Best nile track since sarcophagus!!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 1, 2012)

Edit: I think it's out now, anyone have it?


----------



## Maggai (Jul 1, 2012)

I got the cd on friday, it's really good!! The mix threw me off at first, but after getting used to it, I think it sounds great. It's so crystal clear, and you can hear everything! No muddiness whatsoever.

And the liner notes are great as usual! The music is absolutely insane. I need more listens to take it all in.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jul 1, 2012)

fuckin'-A, I LOVE Nile. Karl and Dallas are the shit.


----------



## fps (Jul 1, 2012)

Really looking forward to hearing the album for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 1, 2012)

The album just gets better and better! Listening to it again now while making some dinner, and damn this album grooves like hell! While it is really brutal and technical, it has this awesome groove at the same time. Nothing like headbanging while making some burgers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, new track is sick. The tone is not for me though, very scoopy, but it sort of works.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 1, 2012)

WTF?? All I hear is a fucking kick arse Nile track. Vocals sound the same as they always have to me. As for the guitars, it sounds like Karl and Dallas have gone for a slightly less scooped guitar sound than usual and dropped the gain a touch (still a lot of it though  ) ...way clearer than previous Nile records. Drums sound is like a cross between Annhilation of the Wicked and Black Seeds of Vengeance.

All in all! It's a sick track! Can't wait to hear the rest of the album.

Edit: A quick scout of youtube for old Nile and I spotted the best qoute ever!! 

"I had long hair for a while..short hair for awhile..the whole time I liked MY METAL.....who cares who&#65279; has short or long hair. My balls have long hair. Who cares about my balls! Enjoy the METAL"


----------



## Viginez (Jul 1, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

I LOVE IT AND NILE ARE FUCKIN AWSOME!


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like a rough cut.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Best they've done since Black Seeds.

Mix is also great; Riffs sound brutal and don't need a mountain of gain to do so.

Tribunal of the Dead is FUCKING MASSIVE


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 7, 2012)

The first track we heard was pre-production, and a little misleading.

The album sounds great. Classic Nile.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 7, 2012)

Got the new album, and I love it. Production is a little weird, but it's still listenable. The vocals are really cool and some of the riffs are ridiculously technical.


----------



## fps (Jul 7, 2012)

Brilliant album on the first few spins


----------



## MFB (Jul 9, 2012)

Bought the album today and gave it a spin through my car's ridiculously awesome speakers

This album sounds awesome and y'all are on crack if you think the production is garbage, this is nothing less than your standard Nile album


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jul 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> Bought the album today and gave it a spin through my car's ridiculously awesome speakers
> 
> This album sounds awesome and y'all are on crack if you think the production is garbage, this is nothing less than your standard Nile album





I'm guessing alot of folks are listening to downloaded mp3s of varying quality... the real CD is gonna sound SOOOOOOOOOO much better.  (Support your bands and BUY their music!)

Mp3s loose alot of sonic quality, but people prefer the convenience factor over quality - an unfortunate reflection of the times we live in. 


_ 
"Now-a-days, people know the price of everything, but the value of nothing."_
~ Oscar Wilde


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 10, 2012)

new cd is pretty fuckin awesome, those complaining about the production are deathcore fans, am not surprised at all.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 10, 2012)

The album just gets better after every listen. So awesome.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 10, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> new cd is pretty fuckin awesome, those complaining about the production are deathcore fans, am not surprised at all.



it's awesome and very song specific too. Might be confusing or off putting, but it's certainly right for this CD


----------



## nickgray (Jul 10, 2012)

book_of_lies777 said:


> Mp3s loose alot of sonic quality, but people prefer the convenience factor over quality



There are lots of mp3 encoders and encoding methods. By far, the best way way to encode mp3s is by using LAME with V2 or V0 preset. It's completely transparent in virtually every single scenario. The whole "mp3 sucks" thing is a huge myth dating back to late 90s and early 00s, when mp3 were indeed pretty lousy due to hardware limitations and slow internet. PCs at the time just couldn't handle good and fast lossy encoding and playback, and of course, p2p played a huge role in mp3s popularity, which is why bitrates of 128 or even 96 were preferred due to crappy internet speed. Nowadays we can easily achieve transparency, but the myth carries on.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jul 11, 2012)

Maggai said:


> The album just gets better after every listen. So awesome.


so true
Everything is so clear, tight, and brutal. 
I LOVE this disc

not sure what the production homos are talking about. Shit sounds amazing!
Perhaps not listening to a shitty download copy, or maybe some decent speakers/headphones
I've listenend to it through my meh'tastic Creative computer speakers, Polk Monitor 70's, and my car and they all sound amazing.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2012)

I have the CD. I listened to it through my really nice audio system. It's a good album, but that song the original poster is complaining about is pretty weak IMO. It's the worst track on the album I think. I'd recommend still checking out the rest of the album. The production is disappointing but IMO Nile's production has always been questionable. Seymour Duncan Invader mud never helps drop A tunings in my experience


----------



## Auslander (Jul 21, 2012)

drmosh said:


> NK?



Yessir.


----------



## oompa (Jul 21, 2012)

nickgray said:


> There are lots of mp3 encoders and encoding methods. By far, the best way way to encode mp3s is by using LAME with V2 or V0 preset. It's completely transparent in virtually every single scenario. The whole "mp3 sucks" thing is a huge myth dating back to late 90s and early 00s, when mp3 were indeed pretty lousy due to hardware limitations and slow internet. PCs at the time just couldn't handle good and fast lossy encoding and playback, and of course, p2p played a huge role in mp3s popularity, which is why bitrates of 128 or even 96 were preferred due to crappy internet speed. Nowadays we can easily achieve transparency, but the myth carries on.



Perception of sound is very individual though, we should always remember that 

V0 is not enough for me, I do FLAC for two reasons, sound quality and I cut and mix and process some music and like it lossless to not lose quality between operations.

However, I can (and many with me) abx most of the stuff I listen to, V2 and V0 vs FLAC, the only mp3 compression that works for me is cbr320 with one of the later LAME (3.98b and forward).

V0 is enough most of the time but with some very dynamic hi-fi music the cut-off algorithm isn't enough, however for me, cbr320 is as friggin transparent as can be, my library on my laptop (which is for listening while I travel) is all cbr320 and I couldn't ever tell the difference from FLAC (and if I ever did it was probably just placebo) 

It is totally a myth that a well coded mp3 nowadays is of bad quality.

---

Anyway, I love this album, so catchy, so good. I have no problem with the production, as Zimbloth said, I never went to Nile for crystal clear production  they have had the muddiest sound for a long time, and while this album is more clear imo, it has that charming old-school midrange weirdness going on instead.

Either way, sooo catchy. Love it!


----------



## Vinchester (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no problem with their production quality and I will never question Nile's incredible talent, but after like 5 listens of the entire album I find this quite.. forgettable. It's like everything is on full intensity all the time (a continuing trend from Those Whom the Gods Detest, I feel). I can't believe that is a complain for a Nile album , but it is. I'm also not a fan of the new over-the-top vocal they put here and there. It makes the dead serious context sounds a bit comedic.

As I write this I'm playing a few old Nile albums and I noticed that what is so great about Nile is that despite playing super intense music, they are masters at arrangement and moderation - creating "space" within the songs so the listener have enough room to comprehend all the details. I'm not a fan of brutal death metal but this aspect makes Nile one of my top favourite bands. But on this album, they totally overwhelmed me. 

There goes my opinion. I'm evidently very confused. I really want to like this album, but it just doesn't click. I guess that means I don't.


----------



## Auslander (Jul 23, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> I have no problem with their production quality and I will never question Nile's incredible talent, but after like 5 listens of the entire album I find this quite.. forgettable. It's like everything is on full intensity all the time (a continuing trend from Those Whom the Gods Detest, I feel). I can't believe that is a complain for a Nile album , but it is. I'm also not a fan of the new over-the-top vocal they put here and there. It makes the dead serious context sounds a bit comedic.
> 
> As I write this I'm playing a few old Nile albums and I noticed that what is so great about Nile is that despite playing super intense music, they are masters at arrangement and moderation - creating "space" within the songs so the listener have enough room to comprehend all the details. I'm not a fan of brutal death metal but this aspect makes Nile one of my top favourite bands. But on this album, they totally overwhelmed me.
> 
> There goes my opinion. I'm evidently very confused. I really want to like this album, but it just doesn't click. I guess that means I don't.



This new album is definitely more impenetrable than any of the other ones, and will most likely take some time to get into. I really hope that you will come to enjoy it, given some more time to let it sink in.


----------



## gunch (Jul 23, 2012)

Goddammit they should have made a whole album out that one chord in the beginning of The Fiends that come to steal the magick of the dead blahblahbladh

BREWWEEEE


----------

